# Bathroom Door Knob.



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I have not seen any discussions here about this issue but it was one of the first things I did. I went to Wal-Mart and got the $9 bed and bath door knob with a lock and we are all much happier.

Okay, I know this is not much of a mod, but even though I consider myself somewhat handy, I am a bit scared to jump into the big mods by myself.

One other mod that I plan to make this spring is to change the power cord. Instead of having to shove the cord into that little space, which to me is a major pain, I am going to install a shore power receptacle where the cord goes into the trailer. This way I can just grab the cord from storage and plug into the TT and then the shore power. The kit is around $80 from camping world.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think the bathroom door knob was the very first thing I replaced.








I also think it's very strange that it didn't come standard with a lock.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Okay, this doesn't concern the bathroom door lock situation (tho, we too wondered why there's no lock). However, one modification we did was NOT to install the chintzy towel hangers (one for hand towels, one for bath and one for toilet paper roll), instead went to WalMart and got the matching brushed nickel residential style and mounted those...looks much nice and obviously, much sturdier. Now, to replace that bathroom doorknob for one with a lock!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I did make that MOD#1 its bad enough to have the bathroom door and the entry door line up but no lock what were they thinking









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, I'm the oddball I see









We have no lock on the bathroom, who you locking your self in from? Not a big deal in our camper at all. If the door is closed, it is in use. Simple MOD.

Kevin, the non-locking bathroom owner


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I can see where some may want a lock there. Those of us with small children that know how to lock and NOT how to unlock are better off without one though.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't see the need for the lock either. It's very easy to know when someone is in there. Besides, my 3 yo would lock herself in the bathroom in a heartbeat, and then the whole campground would know she was in there if you know what I mean.......she can be quite loud when she wants to be, and did I mention dramatic....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm in the no lock on the door crowd too.

But I'll say having installed the removable power cord already that you'll love it, I hated shoving that thing back in the rabbit hole each time.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

outtatown said:


> Okay, this doesn't concern the bathroom door lock situation (tho, we too wondered why there's no lock). However, one modification we did was NOT to install the chintzy towel hangers (one for hand towels, one for bath and one for toilet paper roll), instead went to WalMart and got the matching brushed nickel residential style and mounted those...looks much nice and obviously, much sturdier. Now, to replace that bathroom doorknob for one with a lock!
> [snapback]23869[/snapback]​


Just curious, where did you mount the towel hanger? No problem with the one for the hand towel, but what about the bath towel and toilet paper?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My wife has a 'lock fetish.' It was the first mod I made. We sometimes camp with our kids' friends. She's afraid someone is going to open up the door on her...no matter WHERE we are. Locks on all doors required.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

We are a "no lock" family. Of course, I've got an "able to lock but not unlock" 2-year-old...









Chet.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm a no lock person never needed to do so when camping
We also have kids that love to play with the lock.
I know what it's like at home with a lock on the bathroom door
Not going through that at a campground.
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't mind the no-lock door, either. I have a couple grandkids who might "accidently" lock themselves in. I don't like the way the bathroom's directly in line with the entry door, though. I'm a big guy and I can't towel off with the door closed very well, thus....................you know what I mean!







(says everyone who has ever seen me in the buff).

But I cannot find any TTs I like better than the interior of the Outback!

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

But isn't camping all about getting back to nature????? shy


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I switched out the lock early on because we generally camp with family/friends and the Outback often becomes a "community" restroom. DW doesn't like the brother-in-laws barging in on her!







On the 28BHS we normally keep the door closed otherwise access to the bunks in restricted. TETO!

Greg


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> outtatown said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, this doesn't concern the bathroom door lock situation (tho, we too wondered why there's no lock). However, one modification we did was NOT to install the chintzy towel hangers (one for hand towels, one for bath and one for toilet paper roll), instead went to WalMart and got the matching brushed nickel residential style and mounted those...looks much nice and obviously, much sturdier. Now, to replace that bathroom doorknob for one with a lock!
> ...


We mounted it in the toilet room. As yousit on the throne, it's straight ahead. And the t-paper roll is on the right hand wall as you sit there (um...we're all right handed...seemed logical)


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I never mounted the bath towel bar, I just couldn't seem to find a good place. I put the hand towel ring on the right when I'm facing the sink, BUT I was so afraid I would change my mind later, I hung it with 3M Command adhesive, so I can always take it off. (so far, so good... 2 years). I also put some command adhesive hooks on the door for towels, clothes, whatever.

We never mounted the tp. I bought a basket that is about 1/2 shorter than the opening and we put tp and other necessities in the basket. extra tp stores behind it.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Yeah, I pondered the towel bar for a couple of trips...but decided that I didn't want to see towels hanging over the shower door. Also, since we use a paper towel roll to hold extra t paper and keep on the floor behind the stool, wanted a t paper roll on the wall (like at home). Reason? The floor in front of us is reserved for magazines and crossword puzzle books....


----------

